# Cracker Barrel 2017



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Hey Mike, thanks for starting the thread. Yes there has been a Cracker Barrel thread the last few years. I'm right with you- CB is my first Halloween stop of the year as they typically have stuff out mid July around here, late July at the latest. I collect their Halloween mugs! They may not have a ton of merchandise, but they normally have a few killer items each year and it's one of my most anticipated stops!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Last year my Cracker Barrel had stuff out by July 4th however i've moved and so now I frequent a new location. I went to CB yesterday to just pop in and see if I could spot anything but nothing was up.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Ours starts later here, all stores do..... I will be checking though.....


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Anxious to see what they will have this year. I usually watch for someone on here to spot their Halloween in store (and appreciate your effort) as it is usually before I see anything and tends to be one of the earliest sightings. Early birds get the worm in my opinion. I usually have already over spent here and Grandin Road before anyone else in my area even puts anything out.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

I called the local CB the other day. They are so nice there. They said they weren't putting anything out for two weeks (so ten more days from now, roughly) but they already had the boxes in the back. I asked if they had any new animated pictures and they said yes. they had an awesome one last year.


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

I totally agree with you all! Cracker Barrel is the season kick-off. Around here it's usually the second week of July that Halloween makes it's ghostly appearance. I remember three years ago they had a motorized bump and go ghost that made eeee ooooow sounds and an animated Purple People Eater that rocked out while singing its song that I passed on and have lamented doing so ever since. I bought the bump and go ghost "game" they featured two years ago. It comes with an infrared gun so you can hunt the ghost down, which is kind of fun. But the ghost itself sings "Ghostbusters" and you can't turn the sound off, which is kind of a drag. And it's taller than the earlier bump and go, which was short and squat, so the wind blew it over when I tried to use it at an outside Trunk or Treat event at our church last year. Boo! (pun intended). So this is sort of a long-winded way of saying I can hardly wait to see what CB has in the caldron for this year!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

AAAACCCCKKKKK! My s-i-l texted these to me this morning and I've been itching to share them with everyone... (and would have, if I could have remembered my freaking password). She took these three pics at the Cracker Barrel off 400 (in Cumming, Ga) this morning.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

o.o 
Well looks like it's time for me to start stalking. I'm eyeing that pumpkin in the background....


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

It's tough to make out some of the smaller things in those pics, but those Tombstone salt and pepper shakers are a must! I hope they have at least one or two Halloween mugs to add to my collection! I see a couple owls there, but those are the regular fall/harvest ones.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

def some items of interest! i hope it's out when i go thru Portland next week.


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

Ok, between their amazing pancakes and the Halloween stuff already coming out, I have to get up there soon.


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

Just called our local CB in New Stanton, PA and they said they just put their stuff out yesterday...hoping to make a trip out today. I'll post some pics!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

CzarinaKatarina said:


> AAAACCCCKKKKK! My s-i-l texted these to me this morning and I've been itching to share them with everyone... (and would have, if I could have remembered my freaking password). She took these three pics at the Cracker Barrel off 400 (in Cumming, Ga) this morning.


Thank your SIL for us and thanks for sharing!...glad you found your password LOL. Always fun to see what CB comes out with each year and I like that they start early. Hoping for some cool bigger props along the lines of the haunted suitcase, haunted vacuum cleaner, "thing" lamp from past years. Only 6 items for Halloween on their website so far.


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

Ok, just got back from our local CB. Let's just say the manager was none too pleased to see me taking pictures and videos, stating that there was a rule saying no pictures or videos. No signs were posted nor was I able to locate anything on their website saying so. She eventually granted me permission to take pictures but no videos. At that point I had already taken all the video I needed lol I have never ran into this issue in the past so I am just going to let this one slide. She said she didn't want me to go : postin on the internets to go to your local CB and check out their halloween stuff"...But I wouldn't even dare to think of doing that  

Here are a few shots that I was able to get while I was there. I tried to get some more detailed pics but I was being watched the entire time. I hope these help a few of you. Also, there were quite a few empty spots and none of the big items like they usually have displayed but she did say they just put the decor out yesterday, more to come!


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Wow, is that Trick or Tree ceramic a candle holder? It looks awesome! Looks like Cracker Barrel doesn't disappoint, as usual. I'll swing up to mine tomorrow probably and see if they have anything yet.

Thank you so much for posting!


----------



## ookami1 (Jul 29, 2016)

Living Dead Girl 1031 said:


> View attachment 422129
> View attachment 422137


Damn I want that moon!

and Hey it's Midnite Spookshow!! Love the channel!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Good girl! Don't understand the manager not wanting people to come to their store to buy halloween that's out??! Thanks for the photos. That moon is awesome. I also like the little dog with skull mask and pumpkin. I have one of their little resin black lab dogs wrapped up as a mummy from a few years ago. It was my first purchase online from them. If this new guy is available online, might pick him up to go with my other dog. I have a larger resin CVS black lab holding a lantern that I like to think of as the mom dog taking her little one trick or treating, just like my mom did for us.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Yep, that moon is also a must. It looks amazing.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

thanks SO much for the pics. I want that melty face candel (of course I bought sleeves from KC last year for $70...ugh) and the pot stirring sign -that might stay up all year! so many cute things...can't wait to go to CB


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Called my local Cracker Barrel gain. The Manager says Halloween stuff (at least at that store, I guess) goes up on Tuesday.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

ummm that was pretty ridiculous of that manager to say. I probably would have had something to say back to her from one retail manager to another. People take pictures and videos of things all the time so idk what kind of antiquated--you know what i'm not even going to start lol. 

ANYWAY--in love with that moon statue and again i'm interested to see what that pumpkin is. Will definitely be checking mine out tomorrow after work!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I agree, it was odd to object to video or photos. You are drawing interest in their products for sales. I can see a rule like this for competitor pricing comparison maybe. Definitely going to get that moon. I've always loved the Bethanie Lowe one but not so much the price. I have a soft spot for the face candle too though it's the last thing I need is more Halloween candles. I was also hoping for a new animated "toy" but I see the broom there again. Ah well...saves me from more frivolous spending.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

The animated picture in your photo is the lesser of the two they had last year. They also had an awesome one of a haunted house that is one of my favorite Halloween items (and I must have almost a hundred mid-sized or larger props). Looks like there is empty space on the same shelf to contain that wider picture; perhaps that store sold out or they just hadn't put it up yet. 

Anticipation new stuff is half the fun of home haunting.


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

yep it's a candle holder! It's HUGE! I hope yours has some stuff out


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

ookami1 said:


> Damn I want that moon!
> 
> and Hey it's Midnite Spookshow!! Love the channel!


Thank you!!


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Good girl! Don't understand the manager not wanting people to come to their store to buy halloween that's out??! Thanks for the photos. That moon is awesome. I also like the little dog with skull mask and pumpkin. I have one of their little resin black lab dogs wrapped up as a mummy from a few years ago. It was my first purchase online from them. If this new guy is available online, might pick him up to go with my other dog. I have a larger resin CVS black lab holding a lantern that I like to think of as the mom dog taking her little one trick or treating, just like my mom did for us.


Those were my thoughts exactly! Funny thing is, I posted these pictures on Instagram and late last night I got a like and follow from the main Cracker Barrel page. I think the manager was worried a bunch of us halloween people would bombard her store but I figured she would appreciate the business! That is such a cute idea especially bringing it back to your childhood halloween, I really love those little labs myself!


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

Restless Acres said:


> The animated picture in your photo is the lesser of the two they had last year. They also had an awesome one of a haunted house that is one of my favorite Halloween items (and I must have almost a hundred mid-sized or larger props). Looks like there is empty space on the same shelf to contain that wider picture; perhaps that store sold out or they just hadn't put it up yet.
> 
> Anticipation new stuff is half the fun of home haunting.


Yeah the one lady said that they just put the stuff out yesterday and they still had some boxes out back to unpack. There were quite a few empty spaces so I will definitely be back lol I loved those weird glass eyeballs they had last year and I was hoping to pick up another one this year. I was hoping for a new animated picture but they just had to one with the lights. Maybe we will see more soon!


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> ummm that was pretty ridiculous of that manager to say. I probably would have had something to say back to her from one retail manager to another. People take pictures and videos of things all the time so idk what kind of antiquated--you know what i'm not even going to start lol.
> 
> ANYWAY--in love with that moon statue and again i'm interested to see what that pumpkin is. Will definitely be checking mine out tomorrow after work!


Yeah she said that pictures were ok because they were on the website but taking video was a big no-no! Because heaven forbid I show the stuff in action lol Oh well, I have never had an issue recording places but I didn't let it ruin my day. I can understand if it was a personal artist that didn't want their ideas stolen but this is a large corporation that is all over the US. Just wanted to spread the halloween love! 

The moon is badass. It's the only thing I purchased when I was there. It's pretty tall too!


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks for the pics and info. Just subbed to your YouTube!

I went by my CB yesterday and no dice, all the 4th of July/summer stuff was there but on 40% markdown. In years past they've put out stuff the week after the 4th, so I'll probably go by in the middle of next week. On that tree candle holder, any idea what it holds? Curious if it's sized to hold a jar or not. Also, is that moon animated? It reminds me very much of the moon in Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask. 

The haunted house lit picture you all are talking about is indeed awesome. I missed out on it in 2015 as it sold out super quick but did snag one last year. It's amazing. Assuming they are selling it again I'd recommend picking it up early if you want it, as it seems to go fast.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

wickedwillingwench said:


> thanks SO much for the pics. I want that melty face candel (of course I bought sleeves from KC last year for $70...ugh) and the pot stirring sign -that might stay up all year! so many cute things...can't wait to go to CB


FYI that candle looks very similar to some candles CVS was carrying last year, in case you don't find it at CB. They had two versions, a black one with a JOL face, and a white one with a skull face.

That moon looks pretty awesome, but I wish it wasn't attached to that candle holder base....

I also don't get the manager complaining about the pictures & video. If I were a business owner I'd appreciate the free publicity.


----------



## toysaplenty (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi, does anyone know the price of the Moon?


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

I want the "stirring the pot sign" for my witch theme. The moon is very cool but I just don't have room for it.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

How much was the moon Living Dead Girl ? and do you remember the price of the melty face candle ?
thanks for the pics !


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

*GRABBY HANDS FOR THAT MOON*

Also like that little "crystal" LED skull, that's quite cool.

Was in the local CB today with my mother, its all beachy beachy beachy still. I did find the cutest little mermaid salt shakers tho, and I bought 'em.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

I believe it was posted in this thread earlier but I'm pretty sure the general timeframe for most stores to roll out their halloween stuff is next week. In my area that's always been the case. Probably Tuesday or Weds.


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Living Dead Girl 1031 said:


> She said she didn't want me to go : postin on the internets to go to your local CB and check out their halloween stuff"...
> 
> Good heavens! I understand that strategy. I mean, really, what retail outlet would possibly want massive free positive advertising aimed at the Halloween community for Halloween merchandise? Where the heck do they get these people?


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Loved watching your video Living Dead Girl. I had guessed the moon would be right at $29.99 and looks like I was right. The advice you got from the person working at the store about how you should buy whatever you want now, as stores have very low stock with no new shipments coming has always proven to be true with me. The good stuff is usually gone within a week or two thanks to loons like us! I HAVE to have that damn tree candle holder. Did you happen to see the price on that?

Also, my guess as to why the manager was acting bizarre about video was because corporate probably mandates a date to put all that stuff out, and that store did it early. All my local stores told me it was to go out this week, and traditionally that's always been it goes out for sale so I'd assume she was afraid her corporate overlords would potentially get pissy. Only thing that makes sense to me. Gotta love corporate bull****!


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

thisdougsforu said:


> Thanks for the pics and info. Just subbed to your YouTube!
> 
> I went by my CB yesterday and no dice, all the 4th of July/summer stuff was there but on 40% markdown. In years past they've put out stuff the week after the 4th, so I'll probably go by in the middle of next week. On that tree candle holder, any idea what it holds? Curious if it's sized to hold a jar or not. Also, is that moon animated? It reminds me very much of the moon in Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask.
> 
> The haunted house lit picture you all are talking about is indeed awesome. I missed out on it in 2015 as it sold out super quick but did snag one last year. It's amazing. Assuming they are selling it again I'd recommend picking it up early if you want it, as it seems to go fast.


I am pretty sure you can fit a small jar candle inside of it. a tealight would do it no justice! Thank you for subscribing! I will have to make mention about the forum, I don't think many people are aware of it's awesomeness! The moon isn't animated per say, it's eyes just light up. I am guessing you would have already seen that in my video though lol and yes the haunted house picture is the one that I was hunting down like a creep. I finally got my hands on one! I saw it for sale somewhere else other than CB but can't think of where. If I come across it again this year I will be sure to let everyone know! 



toysaplenty said:


> Hi, does anyone know the price of the Moon?


The moon was $29.99



thisdougsforu said:


> Loved watching your video Living Dead Girl. I had guessed the moon would be right at $29.99 and looks like I was right. The advice you got from the person working at the store about how you should buy whatever you want now, as stores have very low stock with no new shipments coming has always proven to be true with me. The good stuff is usually gone within a week or two thanks to loons like us! I HAVE to have that damn tree candle holder. Did you happen to see the price on that?
> 
> Also, my guess as to why the manager was acting bizarre about video was because corporate probably mandates a date to put all that stuff out, and that store did it early. All my local stores told me it was to go out this week, and traditionally that's always been it goes out for sale so I'd assume she was afraid her corporate overlords would potentially get pissy. Only thing that makes sense to me. Gotta love corporate bull****!


oooh yeah good thinking! She was probably just getting ahead of everyone else and didn't want to get in trouble. Although, they were this early last year as well. Oh well, I will keep doing what I am and spreading the halloween cheer! lol I wish I would have looked at the price on the candle holder, I was hoping to come to the forum to find you an answer but you are already here!


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

I went to their website to see if anything was up on it yet and they do have some Halloween on there. I ordered the tombstone salt and pepper shakers and a few small other things. The shipping rate was not the best. It was 6.99 for my order. The tree candle holder is up on their site. Heres a link to it shop.crackerbarrel.com/home-furniture/home-decor/accents/ceramic-haunted-tree-tealight-holder/571164


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

I also stumbled across this in their home section and grabbed it. I think it will look good with some apothecary stuff. shop.crackerbarrel.com/leather-whipstitch-journal-with-stone/p/569830


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The moon is $29.99 & 17" high
http://shop.crackerbarrel.com/home-.../light-up-skeleton-moon-with-owl-decor/570998

I like that they have stuff online. Not everyone can get to a Cracker Barrel & they're not super expensive either.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

Super disappointed in the mugs this year  definitely have enough DOTD


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

After seeing the items added online last night and rumor that today was release day, I called my local CB and spoke to the manager. She was extremely friendly and said "Yes, they were put out last night and the display is awesome. Come on down, you are the third to call already this morning". I huffed it down there on my lunch break and wound up spending WAY more than I anticipated. I typically collect the mugs and then maybe one item here or there. Well, I'm not huge on the mugs this year but most of the rest of the stuff was killer. Here are a bunch of pics.














































Amazing stuff this year. I went home with the Haunted Tree (a fantastic piece), the moon, several small items....and one that was a huge surprise. The giant flaming pumpkin. Yes, it was $59.99 but the one that was lit up on display looked incredible and I know I'd regret it terribly if I didn't pick it up. I will be posting a video review of the trip and all the items that I got just as soon as I can. The tree is made for tea lights but bigger stuff can definitely fit in there. 

Also, the manager loved having me come in and helped me out with everything. It was a great experience after hearing about Living Dead Girl being treated like she was a nuisance. I also mentioned that to the manager and she thought the same thing i did - they were supposed to put it all out AFTER close last night so the other store was not following protocol. Ah yes, the corporate life.

edit - sorry for the sideways pics. Not sure why this forum always does that.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks for the pics man, looks like you were in hog heaven. That flaming pumpkin is pretty awesome.


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

They had these haunted books at our Cracker Barrel.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Those books were at mine and are very cool. I only held up from buying them as I had already spent $150 and next week Michael's puts spooky town up for sale!


----------



## Frogger (Oct 26, 2016)

This forum is hurting my wallet!








I had to get one of these.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i stopped at CB in Portland ME and not a single Halloeen item was out. 
Then I stopped in Wrentham MA and they had most everything! I bought the moon, a DotD salt/pepper set as well as the stacked pumpkin set. And i LOVE the 'worry about what i do with this broom' sign and just had to have it. Lol. 

I had a set of 'haunted books' like that....I hope I unearth them when I unpack all my stuff.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Glad everyone is getting the goodies! That moon is too damn cool and is super bright in the dark.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

great video, doug!!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

doug you made me want that flamin jack and here I thought I just wanted the moon. This was supposed to be a cheap Halloween for me this year....so much for that. I should have known it wasn't going to happen like that...


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

thisdougsforu said:


> Glad everyone is getting the goodies! That moon is too damn cool and is super bright in the dark.
> 
> Here is my haul & piece review video. I show what the moon, haunted tree, and light up jack o lantern look like when lit in the dark. All 3 are awesome!
> 
> https://youtu.be/Da4HEavcFNs


Nice vid - HOLY COW, that flaming pumpkin is huge. No wonder it's sixty bucks. Looks really cool in the dark.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks guys. So on the flaming pumpkin- I actually started to check out without it. I wanted it but hadn't planned on spending that much money there so I figured I'd just pass. When the order was getting rang, I decided I better just listen to my own advice on here and get the damn thing or I'd regret it later. Happy I listened to my gut as it looks amazing when lit at night. I would've been pissed had I not gotten it. It is going to be flanking my Grandin Road Pumpkin Man on Halloween night out on my porch. 

Upon sleeping on it, I think this definitely is my favorite crop of Cracker Barrel stuff. That's saying something considering I don't really like the 2017 mug offerings. The manager told me that the Halloween collection has become one of their best selling lines so corporate is pushing it more. That's great news for all of us!


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Question for anyone who's been in store: Do they have any new Haunted Paintings? So far I have only seen the bleak one with the bare light bulbs. I am hoping they have more than just that and the Haunted House (which is amazingly awesome!) this year. Thx.

Also, just wanted to observe that I saw the Crawling Monster Hand in one of the pictures people posted. I have a couple and I recommend it as a minor prop, if CB's price is decent (under $25). The walking motion is legit. Just don't run it on an abrasive surface like pavement or the latex on the fingers will wear off.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

They do have a new one online, but they did not have it in the store I went to yesterday. Here it is - 

http://shop.crackerbarrel.com/home-...or/haunted-house-led-canvas-with-sound/570990

I hope to visit another this weekend to find the pic before it sells out!


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Planning a visit to my local store. They said they would have the merchandise out by Friday.
The plan is to get the moon, tree and a sign.


----------



## Frogger (Oct 26, 2016)

Just a heads up, you can buy $25 gift cards for $20 on eBay. I just bought two and hope to save $10 on a flaming pumpkin.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

ahhhh the flaming pumpkin is definitely bigger than I imagined! I didn't originally think it was worth the $60 but now that I see your video it may come home with me yet...


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

So glad to see a forum for Cracker Barrel, thanks Restless Acres for starting this up! I checked out CB's website a couple of days ago and they have some awesome Halloween goodies. I greatly appreciate all the posts, photos and videos. LivingDeadGirl I got a good laugh from yours, what manager wouldn't be interested in selling their merchandise. Gotta watch those "internets" people, HA! There are a lot of must haves I would like to pick up and hopefully I will. Guess I'm the only Star Wars fan here, but I've already ordered the Kylo Ren Halloween Snow globe. I didn't see it in any of your videos or photos and I didn't see it at my local CB. For me this snow globe is right up there with the Headless Horseman one from Home Goods. I see in both videos that the moon is a spectacular piece. I'll definitely have to pick one up. Hopefully, the stores still have more merchandise to put out in the coming days.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

I wonder what the pumpkin is made out of? If it is like the flaming pumpkin Lowes puts out $60 is actually pretty affordable.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i stopped at CB in Portland ME and not a single Halloeen item was out.
> Then I stopped in Wrentham MA and they had most everything! I bought the moon, a DotD salt/pepper set as well as the pumpkin set. And i LOVE the 'worry about what i do with this broom' sign and just had to have it. Lol.
> 
> I had a set of 'haunted books' like that....I hope I unearth them when I unpack all my stuff.


Noooo!!!!!!!! Wrentham is MY Cracker Barrel!!! ;-)


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

thisdougsforu said:


> They do have a new one online, but they did not have it in the store I went to yesterday. Here it is -
> 
> http://shop.crackerbarrel.com/home-...or/haunted-house-led-canvas-with-sound/570990
> 
> I hope to visit another this weekend to find the pic before it sells out!


Thank you! I am going to my not so local CB tonight. If they don't have it I will get it off website.
Mike


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> I wonder what the pumpkin is made out of? If it is like the flaming pumpkin Lowes puts out $60 is actually pretty affordable.


Not sure on the Lowes pumpkin, but I feel it's a great price for what it is. It's a very solid construction. Also, one thing I really love about Cracker Barrel stuff is the packaging. It looks nice and has molded foam inside, much like a Lemax Spooky Town piece. It keeps them very safe when packing them away.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> I wonder what the pumpkin is made out of? If it is like the flaming pumpkin Lowes puts out $60 is actually pretty affordable.


Yeah, the Lowe's JOL is $40, and this thing seems to be about twice the size. I picked it up using a coupon last year and wound up paying about $28. 

Frogger, thanks for the tip on the gift cards - you reminded me that I have a $25 CB gift card laying around somewhere. Think I'm gonna use it on that jack o lantern.


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

Yeah, I have seen the Lowe's one the past few years. It is cheaper but this one is definitely much larger!! If you watch Spooky Villages youtube reviews of the Cracker Barrel's items, you can see how large it really is. I have been tempted the last couple years to pick up the Lowe's one but I am now glad I haven't as I will get this Cracker Barrel one. Will look amazing on front porch on Halloween night!!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

pumpkinpatchbook said:


> Yeah, I have seen the Lowe's one the past few years. It is cheaper but this one is definitely much larger!! If you watch Spooky Villages youtube reviews of the Cracker Barrel's items, you can see how large it really is. I have been tempted the last couple years to pick up the Lowe's one but I am now glad I haven't as I will get this Cracker Barrel one. Will look amazing on front porch on Halloween night!!


The Lowe's JOL is really cool, even if it's smaller. It's a good size for a fireplace hearth or something like that if you aren't going to use it outside Halloween night. You can always get both.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Restless Acres said:


> Noooo!!!!!!!! Wrentham is MY Cracker Barrel!!! ;-)


are YOU the one buying all the Big Red there? Lol.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

pumpkinpatchbook said:


> Yeah, I have seen the Lowe's one the past few years. It is cheaper but this one is definitely much larger!! If you watch Spooky Villages youtube reviews of the Cracker Barrel's items, you can see how large it really is. I have been tempted the last couple years to pick up the Lowe's one but I am now glad I haven't as I will get this Cracker Barrel one. Will look amazing on front porch on Halloween night!!



I think I have 4 of them if you want a deal on one LOL My plan was to slide out one of the flaming mechanisms and slide it into another jack o lantern with a scarier carving in it...still not sure if its possible but I may play around with it this year.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I knew I wanted the moon, Doug. Undecided on a couple other things but your vid of the pumpkin has me wanting that now. Oh...the torment


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

They had what others have posted at my local store. I purchased the moon with the owl, the tree, and 2 signs.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Barbie K said:


> They had what others have posted at my local store. I purchased the moon with the owl, the tree, and 2 signs.



Barbie K, thanks for the photos. Curious what the item is in the first photo, bottom of shelf next to the dog and owl. 

Is that the ornate eyeball doorbell I just saw on their website?


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Barbie K, thanks for the photos. Curious what the item is in the first photo, bottom of shelf next to the dog and owl.
> 
> Is that the ornate eyeball doorbell I just saw on their website?


Yes and if I remember correctly it has the same voice and quotes as the one from Target. This one is much nicer though. Had I not purchased the one from Target last year I would have certainly picked it up. They also had the witch doorbell http://shop.crackerbarrel.com/toys-games/toys/motion-toys/animated-witch-doorbell/571346

Witch is cool because her tongue touches your finger when you push the button. If I can figure out how to post the video from my phone I will.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm also curious about something - what are those JOLs in the plastic bags, sitting above the Where Are They Buried book? Are those big candles? Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Forhekset said:


> I'm also curious about something - what are those JOLs in the plastic bags, sitting above the Where Are They Buried book? Are those big candles? Thanks for the pics.


Not really sure because I never picked them up to investigate. My best guess is that they have an LED light inside. There was so much to see I just now noticed the shelf sitters on that same picture.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

I may have to go back and grab the creepy melting candle.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Barbie K said:


> Not really sure because I never picked them up to investigate. My best guess is that they have an LED light inside. There was so much to see I just now noticed the shelf sitters on that same picture.


I think I might have to try and get that Frankenstein shelf sitter, now that you mention it.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Barbie K said:


> They had what others have posted at my local store. I purchased the moon with the owl, the tree, and 2 signs.


Thanks for the photos, Barbie, especially the flying lessons sign. I was on the fence about it but think it is something I would like. My local CB didn't have it out a couple of days ago, I hope to get back this weekend and see if they have put out more stuff.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Went to my local CB today finally! They seemed to have everything out...I REAALLLLYY contemplated on the flaming jack o lantern but I opted not to get him because I really don't have the space for something that huge plus it doesn't really go with my witchy theme this year so I may have to let this one slide....for now. I may cave in once I let my credit card cool down lol. 

I DID get the moon and the cat with the light up eyes. I plan on using the moon with my tarot and palm reader corner that i'm doing. And the black cat just screams witches...I love that he doesn't do anything but light up and his eyes are the most beautiful lime green. 

But get this--I bought them both new in box took them home and they were BOTH defective. The eyes on both figures were acting wonky so returned immediately to exchange them. My CB apparently only got 2 sets of these because the only ones left were the displays. I went ahead and took those because I knew they worked. So my point is lucky me because i got the only two working ones they had.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Kenneth, that's too bad that you got defective products and had to get replacements. I just picked up the moon, cat and the Jack-O-Lantern today and haven't tested them out yet. I better get on it. I originally went to CB to get the moon and the flaming Jack, but the cat caught my eye with its green eyes so it came home with me on impulse!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

cinders said:


> Kenneth, that's too bad that you got defective products and had to get replacements. I just picked up the moon, cat and the Jack-O-Lantern today and haven't tested them out yet. I better get on it. I originally went to CB to get the moon and the flaming Jack, but the cat caught my eye with its green eyes so it came home with me on impulse!


Yeah I haven't typically had problems with their items in the past but it might be wise to check them just to be on the safe side so that you might still have the possibility of exchanging them. I went in for the Jack and Moon as well but the cat caught my eye first...the green eyes are really mesmerizing. I liked that it didn't do anything else because that would have been a turn off for me...and it wasn't a bad price either!

Also--just noticed that my replacement moon has a chunk at the bottom that has been hot glued on!!!  Looks like the bottom curve of the moon broke somehow and so they hot glued it for the display. I didn't even recognize it because it blends in so well with the intentional cracks around the face. Unless my CB gets another shipment in i'm sort of at the end of my rope with the moon...any other CB is too far away to fool with. The crack does blend in really well so I may not fool with trying to exchange it a second time.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

went to my closest CB and they had Halloween out except for what I went there to buy. The skull moon


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> Went to my local CB today finally! They seemed to have everything out...I REAALLLLYY contemplated on the flaming jack o lantern but I opted not to get him because I really don't have the space for something that huge plus it doesn't really go with my witchy theme this year so I may have to let this one slide....for now. I may cave in once I let my credit card cool down lol.
> 
> I DID get the moon and the cat with the light up eyes. I plan on using the moon with my tarot and palm reader corner that i'm doing. And the black cat just screams witches...I love that he doesn't do anything but light up and his eyes are the most beautiful lime green.
> 
> But get this--I bought them both new in box took them home and they were BOTH defective. The eyes on both figures were acting wonky so returned immediately to exchange them. My CB apparently only got 2 sets of these because the only ones left were the displays. I went ahead and took those because I knew they worked. So my point is lucky me because i got the only two working ones they had.


Love your display, looks good just those two pieces! Sorry about the defects, I hope that doesn't happen to me. Yikes!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

There is also a really funny and unique sign if you like witches that says (approximately):
*
Forget the flying monkeys…
Worry about what I'm going to do with this broom*

I don't think anyone has gotten a good shot of this yet, but you can see part of it on the lower right of Barbie K's photo here (borrowed so I could emphasize it):


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

I picked up the Jack O Lantern, better test it though, I need to pick up C batteries today.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Kenneth said:


> And the black cat just screams witches...I love that he doesn't do anything but light up and his eyes are the most beautiful lime green.
> 
> But get this--I bought them both new in box took them home and they were BOTH defective. The eyes on both figures were acting wonky so returned immediately to exchange them. My CB apparently only got 2 sets of these because the only ones left were the displays. I went ahead and took those because I knew they worked. So my point is lucky me because i got the only two working ones they had.


Bummer, sorry that happened to you. I will have to take my moon out when I get home and make sure it is ok. I had no plans of getting that cat until you mentioned it. I swear every year I say the same thing "no more halloween stuff" and then I log in to this site. I guess no point in saying it anymore and just go with it 

Target had a black cat last year that I passed on because it made the most annoying sound so this may be the cat to get. Thanks for sharing your experience.
I guess another trip to CB in the list.

They also had a fall owl cookie jar that tempted me.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I haven't been on this thread in a week and I'm so behind!! I will be hightailing it to CB tonight, I hope they are not out of that moon, and possibly the flaming pumpkin and the cat. I hope they are not out of anything already.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I went to Cracker Barrel and got the skeleton moon, black cat and flaming pumpkin. The only thing I had the right batteries for was the moon and it worked fine. I will have to test the others tomorrow. Thanks to everyone who posted pics and video!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

A couple more pictures of the cat...My real cat was not too pleased to see another cat on his tower lol. I like this little fella a lot. I think he'll look really cool in a dark place somewhere.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

I bought the moon yesterday in Snellville... thank you for the videos... I had been trying to figure out which color eye to get until the video showed that it changes color... if you are thinking about it, it's a beautiful piece, and very lightweight... but don't wait, I bought the display model... I think each store only got a couple of them... that one is going to be popular this year


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

CzarinaKatarina said:


> I bought the moon yesterday in Snellville... thank you for the videos... I had been trying to figure out which color eye to get until the video showed that it changes color... if you are thinking about it, it's a beautiful piece, and very lightweight... but don't wait, I bought the display model... I think each store only got a couple of them... that one is going to be popular this year


even my dh who is NOT a Halloween freak really likes the moon. Of course, he's a cancer sooooooo.....


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I paid a visit to my local store to get the moon. They did only have one and the display left so I will make sure it's OK soon. I was hoping I could walk away from the pumpkin but I couldn't. I also got the cat and the lighted water skull which caught me off guard. I really liked it lit up. I passed on the melty face candle as in person it had that sparkly plasticky looking cover over the face and I wasn't liking the candle top. They did have a few of their new led pictures out and if anyone wants to see it I will post a link for it. Thankfully I wasn't crazy about the caretaker or whatever he is called and passed on it too. It has a large picture of his face but otherwise it was pretty cool.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Lighted skull
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jWKpIiYRN4


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Led picture
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnYmsAME73U


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I'm just going to have stuff shipped to me since my Cracker Barrel is so busy they never have anything left. 

I really like that jack o lantern reminds me of what Lowes sells every year.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Forhekset said:


> I'm also curious about something - what are those JOLs in the plastic bags, sitting above the Where Are They Buried book? Are those big candles? Thanks for the pics.


The pumpkins in the plastic bags are candles from what I remember. They also have a black cauldron with green stuff in it thats a candle. Its super cute.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks to all the shared photos and video on this thread we had to eat lunch at cracker barrel today. I picked up the tombstone salt/pepper shakers, light up skull, black cat, skeleton moon, bride and groom candles and scary face flickering candle. I'm considering the flaming pumpkin which looks awesome and I really like the led picture too.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Ditsterz said:


> Thanks to all the shared photos and video on this thread we had to eat lunch at cracker barrel today. I picked up the tombstone salt/pepper shakers, light up skull, black cat, skeleton moon, bride and groom candles and scary face flickering candle. I'm considering the flaming pumpkin which looks awesome and I really like the led picture too.


That sounds like an expensive lunch! Thanks for the info on the JOL candles.


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

My 1st Halloween item of 2017!!!! I am glad I held off from buying the electronic Jack o Lantern that Lowes offered that last couple years. I did like that one and it was only $30, however this one is over twice the size and is absolutely amazing in the dark!!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Cloe said:


> Led picture
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnYmsAME73U


how much was the led picture?


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

disembodiedvoice said:


> how much was the led picture?


$29.99 I believe. Just checked and it is available online but they didn't put up a video yet. It is a nice detailed picture up close but that caretaker for some reason just didn't appeal to me. I'm sure it will be popular though.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

I have an amazing GF...I don't have a ton of $$$ to spend on Halloween and she bought me the $60 flaming pumpkin and it was her birthday this week. I love it so much!!!!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I put batteries in my black cat and the flaming pumpkin today and they both worked, but the pumpkin battery compartment did not have a cover. Not that it matters for operation of it but I was just wondering if anyone else's was that way too.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

If you want the moon, get it fast. Already sold out at my 2 stores. Agree on the caretaker painting. Love my animated haunted house led painting from last year and was excited to see a new one. HATE the caretaker. He isn't scary or funny. Just bad. Passed.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Vsalz said:


> If you want the moon, get it fast. Already sold out at my 2 stores. Agree on the caretaker painting. Love my animated haunted house led painting from last year and was excited to see a new one. HATE the caretaker. He isn't scary or funny. Just bad. Passed.


Yep, moons are sold out at my stores. A week after purchasing everything, I'm very happy I did. 

Totally agreed on the new LED picture though. The Haunted House from the last two years is amazing. This one is pretty lame IMO. Oh well, Ohio Wholesale makes some very cool lit canvas pieces. I'd suggest anyone here check them out.


----------



## Frogger (Oct 26, 2016)

I hope to get my gift cards in the mail tomorrow so I can buy that giant pumpkin!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein (Mar 1, 2016)

That MOON!

I kind of wish it didn't have the owl on it but beggars can't be choosy. $12.99 for shipping hurts but I'd never forgive myself if I didn't get it!


----------



## Frogger (Oct 26, 2016)

Got my gift cards that I purchased on eBay and stopped my my local CB to pick up my flaming pumpkin. Unfortunately I forgot to buy batteries for it! I think I am going to connect an AC adapter to mine so I don't have to worry about dealing with batteries. Any idea how long the 3 C batteries last?


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Went back to CB to get the pumpkin.I love it.


----------



## Frogger (Oct 26, 2016)

Got the power supply in the mail today that I ordered for my giant pumpkin. It fits right in the DC input next to the battery compartment. If you don't want to deal with batteries it is a great option.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B013UJAZY8/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_apip_BRLXvlB8GVwcx


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Frogger said:


> Got the power supply in the mail today that I ordered for my giant pumpkin. It fits right in the DC input next to the battery compartment. If you don't want to deal with batteries it is a great option.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B013UJAZY8/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_apip_BRLXvlB8GVwcx


I wouldn't mind doing this, great idea. The power adapter you linked to says currently unavailable, I will have to look around. which size fit the flamin jack ?


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Frogger said:


>


Frogger, any source ID on that skull in your photo?? It's an awesome size!


----------



## Frogger (Oct 26, 2016)

They are $25 on eBay. They are big but just made of low density Styrofoam, nothing fancy.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Morris-Costumes-Styrofoam-Skull-Giant-Decorations-Props-Small-VA696/271807825091


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I wouldn't mind doing this, great idea. The power adapter you linked to says currently unavailable, I will have to look around. which size fit the flamin jack ?


What a fantastic idea! I had this question too, but when I clicked on Frogger's link again today it's back in stock. My question is regarding the notes on voltage. Just to clarify, when it says in the description notes, "if your device uses Alkaline battery AA or AAA, then each piece is 1.5 v, 2 piece choose 3 volt, 3 piece choose 4.5 volt" - so is this referring to the number of batteries the device uses? One battery would be 1.5 volt, 2 batteries equal 3 volt, etc.? I'm a novice with electronics and electrical devices, so Frogger could you help me understand this better? And how many batteries does the Cracker Barrel pumpkin take? If I can switch this from batteries to a plug, then I might be buying this big guy.


----------



## J.Wigington (Jul 19, 2017)

The Halloween stuff is out in Texas, too.

Here is the link to their online store:

http://shop.crackerbarrel.com/collections/holidays/halloween?pageSize=100&

Happy Haunting

JW


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Man, that giant JOL looks great in the dark. I just couldn't justify buying it, though. I did use a $25 gift card that I've had for a long time on the skeleton moon. Only cost me $7 out of pocket after tax.


----------



## Frogger (Oct 26, 2016)

Spookywolf said:


> What a fantastic idea! I had this question too, but when I clicked on Frogger's link again today it's back in stock. My question is regarding the notes on voltage. Just to clarify, when it says in the description notes, "if your device uses Alkaline battery AA or AAA, then each piece is 1.5 v, 2 piece choose 3 volt, 3 piece choose 4.5 volt" - so is this referring to the number of batteries the device uses? One battery would be 1.5 volt, 2 batteries equal 3 volt, etc.? I'm a novice with electronics and electrical devices, so Frogger could you help me understand this better? And how many batteries does the Cracker Barrel pumpkin take? If I can switch this from batteries to a plug, then I might be buying this big guy.


You are correct. Each battery in series adds 1.5 volts. The flaming pumpkin runs on 3C batteries or 4.5 volts. I think this is labeled on the bottom of the pumpkin near the input jack. Just set the power adapter to 4.5 volts by turning the knob and attach the correct sized jack and you will be good to go.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

we stopped by CB yesterday and got the giant Jack.  i also ordered the power adapter this morning. Gonna be shweeeet!


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I am on the fence about the JoL. It looks good in dim light but the clear plastic annoys me if it reflects anything but the fire effect.


----------



## Frogger (Oct 26, 2016)

lilibat said:


> I am on the fence about the JoL. It looks good in dim light but the clear plastic annoys me if it reflects anything but the fire effect.


I agree. I am sitting here right now looking at a stupid reflection! Just keep it turned on


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

my fiance got me the glow in the dark dog when we were driving from canada back home a few weeks ago. i havent noticed it glowing in the dark (maybe it needs direct sunlight, which i dont have) but i still love it! i dont have anything like him (which was my reasoning for wanting him LOLOLOL)


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thank your SIL for us and thanks for sharing!...glad you found your password LOL. Always fun to see what CB comes out with each year and I like that they start early. Hoping for some cool bigger props along the lines of the haunted suitcase, haunted vacuum cleaner, "thing" lamp from past years. Only 6 items for Halloween on their website so far.


I have their haunted suitcase and I just love it! Goes with my bride and groom skeletons....bought tux and wedding dress at Goodwill and tarted up a couple skeletons with old prom dresses.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I purchased the green eye cat. Wasn't this the exact cat sold on Grandin Road for $59 dollars? I seem to remember someone saying it was plastic and overpriced. They only offered it for one year and now it's at Cracker Barrel. I also picked up the moon candle stand thingy.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

I just heard they are opening a CB near by, can't wait


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

we like our JOL. we think the fire effect is rather nice.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I love the JOL!! I do agree that the plastic cover on the inside is a bit reflective when it's turned off, but perhaps you just need to find a different home for it where it's not as reflective where it doesn't get any direct hits from your lamps or other lighting. The fire inside is so unique that I can definitely live with that, especially since it goes away once you turn it on. So glad I stopped in early to get this!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I just went to Cracker Barrel great selection for this year I bought a few small items. 
I really like that pumpkin but I think for 60 there's better options in my opinion. 
If Lowes continues to sell there fake flame pumpkins from the past 2 years this year definitely but I don't know if they will what they have now is a new design different from last year it was a pumpkin and black tree. 
I own both and can tell you they really hold up well made of high quality ceramic and not battery powered. 
This year it's a skull in a pumpkin 50$$ which is kinda different and a large pumpkin 80$$ I think there both Pretty cool and I do like the Cracker Barrel pumpkin but not for the price.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Matt12378 said:


> I just went to Cracker Barrel great selection for this year I bought a few small items.
> I really like that pumpkin but I think for 60 there's better options in my opinion.
> If Lowes continues to sell there fake flame pumpkins from the past 2 years this year definitely but I don't know if they will what they have now is a new design different from last year it was a pumpkin and black tree.
> I own both and can tell you they really hold up well made of high quality ceramic and not battery powered.
> This year it's a skull in a pumpkin 50$$ which is kinda different and a large pumpkin 80$$ I think there both Pretty cool and I do like the Cracker Barrel pumpkin but not for the price.


I actually liked that it was battery powered! I have a pica cat who likes to chew cords, so one less thing to worry about with batteries. Although, it would be kind of nice to put it on a switch and have my Alexa control it! LOL 

I couldn't find the skeleton pumpkin on Lowes website but I did see their JOL....same material as the Cracker Barrel one, which is resin composite and plastic.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

maggiesvineyard said:


> Matt12378 said:
> 
> 
> > I just went to Cracker Barrel great selection for this year I bought a few small items.
> ...


 Well, my store had it on display and it didn't feel nearly as good or well built as the ones I have but I'm not a expert . 
I just think for the price there's better options for people looking for one with a cord especially if they sell last years version of the plain old pumpkin. 
I personally really hate some battery operated Halloween items for example I bought a pumpkin from cvs last year with a kaleidoscope light in it those batteries had to be replaced every 5 days it was on for 3 hours it was ridiculous and not a bad apple ether. 
Here's the link for the skull one. https://m.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Livi...er-with-Constant-Orange-LED-Lights/1000275007


----------



## cosplaycostumefun (Aug 13, 2017)

They have a really cool standing broom that I would love to get - if my cats wouldn't destroy it! It is motion activated I think and "sweeps" itself around the floor cackling! Love it!


----------



## avgjoefriday (Aug 8, 2016)

Curious.... has anyone figured out a way to hack the animated butler to be able to say whatever you want it to say? Thx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

The Cracker Barrel pumpkin also has the option of using an adapter instead of batteries. It doesn't come with the adapter, but you could probably just get one somewhere else.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Matt12378 said:


> Well, my store had it on display and it didn't feel nearly as good or well built as the ones I have but I'm not a expert .
> I just think for the price there's better options for people looking for one with a cord especially if they sell last years version of the plain old pumpkin.
> I personally really hate some battery operated Halloween items for example I bought a pumpkin from cvs last year with a kaleidoscope light in it those batteries had to be replaced every 5 days it was on for 3 hours it was ridiculous and not a bad apple ether.
> Here's the link for the skull one. https://m.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Livi...er-with-Constant-Orange-LED-Lights/1000275007


Thanks for the link! Not sure why it wasn't displaying for me. Do you keep yours indoor or outdoors? Wondering how they hold up outdoors for the whole season.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

cosplaycostumefun said:


> They have a really cool standing broom that I would love to get - if my cats wouldn't destroy it! It is motion activated I think and "sweeps" itself around the floor cackling! Love it!


I have the same problem! I've always wanted the animated broom that GrandinRoad sells, or really any kind of broom prop, but my cats would DESTROY it for sure!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

cinders said:


> The Cracker Barrel pumpkin also has the option of using an adapter instead of batteries. It doesn't come with the adapter, but you could probably just get one somewhere else.


I didn't even see that....good to know! I may end up putting mine on a smart switch after all so I can control it with my Alexa.


----------



## Frogger (Oct 26, 2016)

maggiesvineyard said:


> I actually liked that it was battery powered! I have a pica cat who likes to chew cords, so one less thing to worry about with batteries. Although, it would be kind of nice to put it on a switch and have my Alexa control it! LOL
> 
> I couldn't find the skeleton pumpkin on Lowes website but I did see their JOL....same material as the Cracker Barrel one, which is resin composite and plastic.


The one from Cracker Barrel can be battery powered or AC/DC adapter powered. It just doesn't come with either.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

maggiesvineyard said:


> Matt12378 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, my store had it on display and it didn't feel nearly as good or well built as the ones I have but I'm not a expert
> ...


 I bought two last year and putt one on my front porch and another inside they both were on for 6 hours a day starting the first week of October and both held up fine. 
The only thing I was worried about was on Halloween night teenagers smashing it! Lol. 
I also have one from 2 years ago that is still working fine.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

cinders said:


> The Cracker Barrel pumpkin also has the option of using an adapter instead of batteries. It doesn't come with the adapter, but you could probably just get one somewhere else.


 Yeah i know but I was just saying for people looking to save a little bit there's better options especially if Lowes brings back the pumpkin from the last 2 years. 
They might but I still like the skull in pumpkin one for 50.00$$ with coupons it brings in down even cheaper than that.


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

Was at Cracker Barrel last week in Harrisonburg, VA on the way to home. Thought about buying the moving eye ball doorbell but didn't get it.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Saw this today:


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

scarenoob said:


> Was at Cracker Barrel last week in Harrisonburg, VA on the way to home. Thought about buying the moving eye ball doorbell but didn't get it.


Was it the gold one? I saw it a week or so too in my local CB, and wanted to buy it but I could've sworn the price said $29.99 and I thought, I'm not paying that much for that! Especially since I already have a red one from last year and don't really NEED another one! But I thought the gold one was really nice, and found it on their website for $16.99. Still higher than what you can get the others for, but I bought it anyway. I have no self control. LOL


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

There's a 25% online sale going on. I think the code is Fall25--it's on their site.

Also, if anyone is looking for the black cat with light -up eyes like I was, it is re-listed on their website. It has disappeared for a while.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I tried using the 25% code but it didn't work on my order, which was all Halloween. I wonder if it's just applicable to certain fall decor?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Well now I see it says 25% off online orders (I think last week the ad was in a different spot and it said 25% off fall decor") so I'm thinking it should've worked for me. Bummer


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

I used it on Fri morning on Halloween merchandise and it worked for me. Their website is kinda fussy imho, and I couldn't tell if the code worked for sure til I got to the final check out stage. Maybe call them and ask?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Yeah I noticed their checkout was kinda fussy too. I have to stop in for something I'm looking for so maybe I'll ask them in the store...


----------



## Jeepers (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm kicking myself for forgetting to check CB this year because I really want the skeleton moon! I'll probably have to pay Evil Bay's prices to get one now. Dang it!


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Was it the gold one? I saw it a week or so too in my local CB, and wanted to buy it but I could've sworn the price said $29.99 and I thought, I'm not paying that much for that! Especially since I already have a red one from last year and don't really NEED another one! But I thought the gold one was really nice, and found it on their website for $16.99. Still higher than what you can get the others for, but I bought it anyway. I have no self control. LOL


After I got home, I checked at several Halloween websites and I found the same thing at higher or lower prices. Now I'm glad I didn't buy it because the spot on the wall I was going to put it on is not flat. I could put it on the front door but it is a bit too far from the house doorbell.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

If anyone comes across this light-up skeleton moon at your local CB store, I would be forever grateful if you were willing to pick one up and ship my way. I would of course reimburse you for everything! I called the few stores near me and they don’t have any. I really need this!


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> If anyone comes across this light-up skeleton moon at your local CB store, I would be forever grateful if you were willing to pick one up and ship my way. I would of course reimburse you for everything! I called the few stores near me and they don’t have any. I really need this!
> 
> View attachment 490073


I believe I have seen this but I don't remember where. I have gone to CB in 4 states (VA, PA, NY, MA) this month alone.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m disappointed they aren’t selling it online with the rest of their Halloween stuff! If I were to go on a road trip, I’d surely try and stop at all the CB’s along my way! LOL


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Spirits Vineyard: They did sell it online when their merchandise was first listed. I think this was a really popular item online and in the CB stores.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I saw the product page for it (someone posted the link to it here in the forums) but they must have sold out quickly on it because I have been watching their Halloween stuff for quite a while now and never saw it listed once!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> If anyone comes across this light-up skeleton moon at your local CB store, I would be forever grateful if you were willing to pick one up and ship my way. I would of course reimburse you for everything! I called the few stores near me and they don’t have any. I really need this!
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=490073&stc=1&d=1506633369"]
> 
> ...


There is none left by the cracker barrell by me. Sorry.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks for checking Ditsterz! I’m still holding out hope for this one. Seems like such a shame with so many stores across the country there’s gotta be a few still out there sitting on their tables unclaimed! Too bad I don’t have any road trips in my future...


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

My next road trip will be in early November. I doubt there would be anything Halloween still around by then.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i dunno...i've been to CB several times since August and the moons went real quick. But...maybe their popularity means they will re-issue next year?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m not sure. I never shopped CB before, except for when on Road trips as a kid, so I have no idea if they’ve sold the same merchandise over the years or if everything is truly seasonal. I hope so though, I’d really like to get that guy!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Let the vultures begin on EBay for that skeleton moon....

https://www.ebay.com/itm/lighted-sk...861237?hash=item3f89dc61f5:g:6UcAAOSwai1Z6tbj


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

$190!!? I guess the seller is hoping no one ever seen or know to search for it at CB's website.


----------



## Goddess of Persia (Aug 30, 2009)

scarenoob said:


> $190!!? I guess the seller is hoping no one ever seen or know to search for it at CB's website.


I want one. I don't see it on cracker barrel website.. got a link?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

Goddess of Persia said:


> I want one. I don't see it on cracker barrel website.. got a link?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


It is no longer available.
http://shop.crackerbarrel.com/home-furniture/home-decor/accents/light-up-skeleton-moon-with-owl-decor/570998
I found the link at Google using these words: *cracker barrel moon*


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

It hasn’t been available for a couple months now. It’s not an active listing but I bookmarked the page and I check often, just in the off chance they get more inventory, but no such luck


----------



## Goddess of Persia (Aug 30, 2009)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> It hasn’t been available for a couple months now. It’s not an active listing but I bookmarked the page and I check often, just in the off chance they get more inventory, but no such luck


Ugh that sucks! I'm gonna ask on my fb if anyone sees one to buy it

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------

